# Angler DQ'd on record fish



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

i hope this is in the right section...and hasn't already been posted...

<span style="font-size: 11pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Calibri','sans-serif'; mso-ascii-theme-font: minor-latin; mso-fareast-font-family: Calibri; mso-fareast-theme-font: minor-latin; mso-hansi-theme-font: minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-theme-font: minor-bidi; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA"><a href="http://deadspin.com/5569277/fisherman-loses-900000-record-marlin-due-to-5-fishing-license?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+deadspin%2Ffull+%28Deadspin%29"><a href="http://deadspin.com/5569277/fisherman-loses-900000-record-marlin-due-to-5-fishing-license?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+deadspin%2Ffull+%28Deadspin%29">http://deadspin.com/5569277/fisherman-loses-900000-record-marlin-due-to-5-fishing-license?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+deadspin%2Ffull+%28Deadspin%29</a></a>


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!! SOMEONE WOULD HAVE DIED BEFORE NIGHT FALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Take a "chum" fishin'... Salty dog justice!!!

They do make a Grinder that will take a whole thigh don't they?...

Nuttin' but fish chit!

Brent


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

<ul>[*]Simple Solution; Boat Captain(who is responsible for vessel) requires all on board to produce licenses before departure from dock.[*]Case closed![/list]


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I would have effing killed him. Of course, I made sure my buddy had a license last week when he came in town on leave from the army. He has a FL DL and I still bought him an out of state license since he is in the army and not a resident. We got a limit of snapper.


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah...but your buddy didnt need a license if home on leave for less than 30 days...the mate dang sure did...


----------



## JointVenture (Mar 5, 2010)

wow....that really sucks!!! wonder what he'll be remembered for....!:doh


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *RMS (23/06/2010)*<ul>[*]Simple Solution; Boat Captain(who is responsible for vessel) requires all on board to produce licenses before departure from dock.[*]Case closed![/list]


At the Captains meeting they went over it. The statement was even made to the crowd, "Don't let a $15 license cost you a bunch of money."

One guy even set his alarm on his watch to go off for later that night as reminder to himself for everyone to produce their licenses for his examination.

No excuse.

My understanding is he had to find his own way home, because they pulled out and left him.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't think Ron would have a big enough anchor.


----------

